

Ask HN: What are the most inspiring books on leadership? - tzz

After watching Jack Dorsey&#x27;s Startup School video[1], I thought about what are some of good books to read on leadership.<p>What are some of the leadership books that inspired you or strongly suggest to read?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=wEQawgkCMOU
======
pg
_How to Win Friends and Influence People_ (but buy an edition printed before
Carnegie died; more recent versions have been rewritten by other people)

~~~
nabm
Great book. There's also a good BBC interview with Warren Buffett talking
about the original Dale Carnegie courses.

------
daveyoon
"Bismarck: A Life" by J. Steinberg. An object lesson in overweening use of
power and personality. But lessons for effective leadership nevertheless.

------
ahsanhilal
"The Score takes Care of Itself" \- Bill Walsh

Jack Dorsey talked about it in Startup School and I highly recommend it as
well.

------
cafard
Herbert Simon's _Models of My Life_ is in general interesting and has some
very good sections on leadership, mostly in the research and academic world. I
don't know that I would call it inspiring.

------
lbr
The Endurance: Shackleton's Legendary Antarctic Expedition

------
avni000
Change by Design by Tim Brown

